# Win some awesome prizes and guns.



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

we out going to be giving away some awesome prizes. Get your tickets why you can. You don it have to be there to win any of these prizes. Get with me for info or your tickets. Going to be a great time. There will be food and drinks.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

50 guns drawn a gun every ten minutes and some great other prizes in between the guns drawing. You can win more then one time. You win you go back in the drawing.There a drawing at the end for a gun safe as well. get your tickets and if you have any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Going!!:mrgreen:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> Going!!:mrgreen:


sweet see you there


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Get your tickets guy and gals. We will be giving awayGUNS IN FIVE HOURS!! Even if you win your name gets thrown back in to win again! We are also raffling off a gun safe donated by Sportsmans and many other prizes including items from Camp Chef ,Votrex , Bearded Brother Calls ,and Frogg Toggs. Get with me if you have any questions. Tickets are going fast!!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Looks like a pretty good event. 
Wished I had the time and money to participate.


----------



## Azar (Oct 21, 2014)

> 50 guns drawn a gun every ten minutes





> We will be giving away 50 GUNS IN FIVE HOURS!!


There are 60 minutes to an hour, not 100.  

That would be a gun drawing every 6 minutes (even better).


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Azar said:


> There are 60 minutes to an hour, not 100.
> 
> That would be a gun drawing every 6 minutes (even better).


we will be drawing other prizes as well in between the gun drawings.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> Looks like a pretty good event.
> Wished I had the time and money to participate.


you dont even need to be there to claim your winnings.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

bump


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

It getting closer guy. Make sure to get your tickets bought so you can win some awesome prizes.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I messed up and deleted the flyer off my photo bucket that why it not up on here any more. The up date is the doors open at 11 to buy tickets and the drawing will start right at 12 and runs tell 5.


----------

